# cycling/start-up for new planted tank



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Diana said:


> ....
> 1) Set up the tank to do the fishless cycle. (correct water parameters to grow the bacteria as fast as possible)
> 2) Add Nitrospira (Tetra Safe Start or other)
> 3) Begin the fishless cycle by adding ammonia.
> ...


Direct quote from one of Diana's dozen quotes of how to cycle a tank. It is actually quite concrete and documented throughout this site many times.


I severely overdosed ammonia on my most recent tank.


----------



## jbtiv (May 13, 2011)

I used that guide to cycle my tank just about 3-4 weeks ago. I used Terta safe start and bought ammonia from dollar tree. Not much will happen in the first few days. But I got it cycled in about 2 weeks. Just have patience and just stick to the guide. Everyday I tested the water I had the guide up to re-read it. Just to make sure I didn't miss anything. Good luck!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

jbtiv said:


> I used that guide to cycle my tank just about 3-4 weeks ago. I used Terta safe start and bought ammonia from dollar tree. Not much will happen in the first few days. But I got it cycled in about 2 weeks. Just have patience and just stick to the guide. Everyday I tested the water I had the guide up to re-read it. Just to make sure I didn't miss anything. Good luck!


Sounds like me the first time I did it! I just did it again, started about a month ago. I added fish this past weekend. No issues of a mini-cycle or anything negative. It is very easy to do!  I didn't use anything as far as tetra safe start or seeded media.


----------



## joe23521 (May 15, 2016)

I was/am in the same boat. Started a 55g planted tank 10 days ago. Used Seachem Stability for 8 days per instructions. Also had the filter media seeded from an established tank. The plants also lived in an established tank before being brought over.

Added a few hardy danios a few days into the process. A couple platies a few days later. Monitoring the parameters daily. So far fish and plants both look good.

No spikes in ammonia or nitrite. Nitrite has been zero. Ammonia is very nearly zero. Finally got some Nitrate reading a couple days ago at around 5.

I wasn't sure if the tank was silently cycling or not cycling at all. But, according to Seachem's tech support, it is common to not see a spike in Ammonia and Nitrite if cycling with Stability. So I'll just keep monitoring and see what happens.


----------

